# 2006 Jeep Cheroke SRT8 - winter car



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

Just purchased my new winter car, 2006 Jeep SRT 8.
It's flat out awesome for an SUV. I know it's not the best snow car but it flies and has 4 wdr

Can't compare it to my 2005 GTO because of all the mods.
Procharger, slp long tube headers, Spec 3+ clutch, ALC Injection kit, Ripshifter etc..

Can't wait to start modding the SRT 8. I don't believen in warranties.
I don't want to get nutty like the GTO but mayeb another 50hp.
Any ideas?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Quite the winter beater you got there!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow nice cars. fat pockets


----------



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

Try gsmotorsports.com . Honestly, the SRT Grand Cherokee is an incredible SUV, and will put most sports cars to shame. I've tracked all the SRT cars and was really blown away at how well the Grand Cherokee did on the road course. For you non believers, I have first hand experience with certain Chrysler products as well as GM products I've owned. Chryslers make more power than they admit and GM products are usually inline with factory ratings.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Was the Trailblazer SS not 4wd? Would be nice to have the same engine in both vehicles.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah its All Wheel Drive. My buddy has an 06 SS and its not bad in the snow at all.


----------



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

*Road & Track Sport SUV Comparison November 2006*

Compared 7 sport SUV's.
few samples

Jeep Grand Cheroke SRT 8: 0-60 - 4.6 1/4 mile 13.2 ($45k)
Porche Cayenne Turbo: 5.3 13.9 ($96k)
Cevy trailblazer: 5.8 14.3 ($31k)
Range Rover: 6.6 15.0 ($76k)

Prices as tested.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Speed TV had a show called test drive where they reviewed all of the SRT line up vehicles. They stated the SRT 8 Cherokee had a 0-60mph of 5.2 in wet or dry pavement. Funny how a driver can make that much of a difference.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

JGC SRT/8 - Nice! I raced one from a standing start at a stop light. He had me by at least 2 car lengths before I stopped his pull. I know he had me through the 1/8 (by probably at least a car). We both had to let off for traffic, just as I was about to pull beside him. I would declare a draw in the 1/4. They are like rockets off the line. How does it do in the snow with the wide tires?


----------



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

Haven't had it in snow yet. I will post after I get my first cruise in the snow. I know when I take off on wet pavement it doesn't even chirp the tires but obviously snow is another story. Hopefully being 4 wheel all the time it will do reasonably well. If not I'll get snow tires.

Obviously my tweaked out GTO is much more fun to drive but in my heavy traffic commute I take the Jeep more often than the GTO. 

The weekends are all GTO.


----------

